# The sexiest trowel you have ever seen!



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

*PREMIUM CHROME STEEL SMOOTHING TROWELS
100% MADE IN GERMANY
﻿EXTRA LIGHT - EXTRA STRONG AND DURABLE*

*The sexiest trowel you have ever seen!*

Don't wait longer call your supplier and ask for the NELA trowels by beroXpert.

http://www.beroxpert.com/tools/nela-trowels/


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

beroXpert said:


> *PREMIUM CHROME STEEL SMOOTHING TROWELS
> 100% MADE IN GERMANY
> ﻿EXTRA LIGHT - EXTRA STRONG AND DURABLE*
> 
> ...


I just want the bi-flex knifes....all of them and one pole


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

happy with the American-Canadian Tools here


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Csrbuilding.ca has all the complete BeroXpert line.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product-category/trowels/beroxper-finishing-blades/

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]
www.drywalldelivery.com

We sell and service Columbia, North Star, Level 5 and Tape Tech.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Any Suppliers in London Ontario ?


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Csrbuilding.ca in has all the complete BeroXpert line.

CSR Building Supplies Ltd.
7883 Keele Street, Unit 7
Concord, Ontario L4K 1Y6

Just ask
Brad Kennedy
[email protected]
www.drywalldelivery.com

Thanks
Frank 
from
www.beroXpert.com


----------

